# Kioti CX2510HST Cab owners?



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey, any other Kioti CX2510 HST Cab owners out there? Having an issue with HST filters blowing their O rings. After nearly a year of frustration, a half dozen filters, and gallons of UTF (on my driveway), my dealer has now acknowledged there is a pressure problem specific to the HST Cab model. The solution (so far) is to use a longer filter to reduce the pressure. The 'new' filter is close to exactly one inch longer. No other external difference, nor internal as far as I could see. I've just installed the longer filter and will see what happens after everything cools off well overnight. Cold start-up is usually when the filter lets go. Fingers crossed...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Quinn,

Dumb question for you.... just a matter of curiosity.... Did you install the filter in cold conditions??


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Quinn,
> 
> Dumb question for you.... just a matter of curiosity.... Did you install the filter in cold conditions??


Not a dumb question. Some of the filters were installed at around freezing, some were installed in cool but not freezing weather. A few were installed, warmed the tractor up to operating temp at idle, then retightened. The last one was installed by a HD mechanic the dealership sent out; he isn't an employee, but has his own truck repair shop and does this for a living, unlike me. The filter he installed lasted a couple weeks at around freezing and just below. Cold start at idle, 15 seconds, splat. When I took it off, it required no effort it was so loose. I talked to him after and he was adamant it was tightened as much as is usually necessary on any machine. Apparently other owners of this specific model are having the same issue. So, this time I installed the longer filter, warmed the machine up for a good 45 minutes, babied it down the driveway to get utf circulating, and retightened the filter while it was warm. Snowed fair bit overnight, so we'll see what happens this morning on start-up. Apparently the larger filter should decrease differential pressure and prevent a blow out. Not my understanding of hydraulics, but I'm not a mechanic. I've changed a few filters in my time, on many different vehicles and machines, never experienced anything like this. I don't know why it would be a problem specific to the cab models as they have the same engine etc as the non-cab. Beats me...


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

This is interesting.............The first I have heard of this.,.......I am like you, not sure why it is only happening to the cab models since the cab can be a dealer installed option on an open station model so all cx2510's should have the same set up.....


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> This is interesting.............The first I have heard of this.,.......I am like you, not sure why it is only happening to the cab models since the cab can be a dealer installed option on an open station model so all cx2510's should have the same set up.....


From what I understand, the cab option on the CX2510 is a factory installed only option. The whole floor, fenders, etc are different. And no ROPs; it's built into the cab on all four corners. But otherwise, I can't imagine why anything relating to drive train, filters, et al would be any different? I mean, if there were differences like that, wouldn't it be called a different model and not just the cab version? Anyway, put the new sized filter on yesterday, warmed it up, retightened the filter and put it to bed. Fired it up this morning and let it warm up at idle for over half an hour, then increased RPMs by a couple hundred and let it sit for another half hour. At a lower than usual RPM I ploughed my driveway then tightened the filter just a very small amount more. I painted witness marks after initial install yesterday and I got only a very small amount more of rotation on it. Basically it's as tight as I can get it. I ploughed the rest of the neighborhood, and so the fluids were really warm, and tried to tighten the filter more but couldn't get anything more out of it. No leaks, so I guess I'll put a bucket under it when starting cold for the foreseeable future. Not why I spent this kind of money on a new machine...
Really hoping to hear from another CX2510 owner.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

btowns said:


> No matter how tight I put on the new filter, it becomes lose. It seems temperature dependent when it gets cold outside (32F) it happens faster. Can I do anything to stop this? When I install a new filter, I can not tighten the filter anymore without fear of damage to the filter but it still works lose. Any suggestions?


This fellow was having the same trouble as you, it turns out a bad bunch of filters was manufactured, if you can open his last post by clicking on his name, have a read and then challenge your dealer about faulty filters. and strange enough, virtually same tractor as you have, so go for it.

And as for having a longer filter to alter pressure, that is crap, did the dealership say by how much difference in pressure there would be?.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

FredM said:


> This fellow was having the same trouble as you, it turns out a bad bunch of filters was manufactured, if you can open his last post by clicking on his name, have a read and then challenge your dealer about faulty filters. and strange enough, virtually same tractor as you have, so go for it.
> 
> And as for having a longer filter to alter pressure, that is crap, did the dealership say by how difference there would be?.


Invaluable information! Thank you! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

FredM said:


> This fellow was having the same trouble as you, it turns out a bad bunch of filters was manufactured, if you can open his last post by clicking on his name, have a read and then challenge your dealer about faulty filters. and strange enough, virtually same tractor as you have, so go for it.
> 
> And as for having a longer filter to alter pressure, that is crap, did the dealership say by how difference there would be?.


Ya, my limited knowledge of hydraulics etc said the same thing. I think they're shining me on because they don't know, can't be bothered, I dunno, but I'm near the end of my patience. A buddy that is an HD mechanic by trade thinks that with a greater surface area in the filter there will be less pressure differential. I don't see how an inch longer filter would make any difference. Thanks again for the info and the link!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Ya, my limited knowledge of hydraulics etc said the same thing. I think they're shining me on because they don't know, can't be bothered, I dunno, but I'm near the end of my patience. A buddy that is an HD mechanic by trade thinks that with a greater surface area in the filter there will be less pressure differential. I don't see how an inch longer filter would make any difference. Thanks again for the info and the link!


You are welcome.


----------



## True North Tech (18 d ago)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Hey, any other Kioti CX2510 HST Cab owners out there? Having an issue with HST filters blowing their O rings. After nearly a year of frustration, a half dozen filters, and gallons of UTF (on my driveway), my dealer has now acknowledged there is a pressure problem specific to the HST Cab model. The solution (so far) is to use a longer filter to reduce the pressure. The 'new' filter is close to exactly one inch longer. No other external difference, nor internal as far as I could see. I've just installed the longer filter and will see what happens after everything cools off well overnight. Cold start-up is usually when the filter lets go. Fingers crossed...


QUOTE]
I had the exact same problem on a 2022 CX1025hst cab model. When cold it would dump out LOTS of hydraulic fluid after the 50 hr service. I whent to my dealer thinking it was a defective filter. The service manager told me it is a known problem with the HST itself causing over 200 PSI and actually pushing the hydraulic fluid past the seal or blowing the seal out! I took it in and they did a hydraulic pressure test and it is 3 times higher than it should be. It is apparently a defective seal in the transmission itself and the only way to fix it is to replace the whole HST.
They have already replaced 3 HSTs on CX1025 CAB tractors all under 100 hr after the first filter change. The filter from the factory was a different filter than the new replacement filter with a different seal and it was VERY tight and painted on. You should get a hydraulic pressure test done you probably need new a new HST. My dealer has ordered a new transmission for my tractor that is on back order.


----------



## True North Tech (18 d ago)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Not a dumb question. Some of the filters were installed at around freezing, some were installed in cool but not freezing weather. A few were installed, warmed the tractor up to operating temp at idle, then retightened. The last one was installed by a HD mechanic the dealership sent out; he isn't an employee, but has his own truck repair shop and does this for a living, unlike me. The filter he installed lasted a couple weeks at around freezing and just below. Cold start at idle, 15 seconds, splat. When I took it off, it required no effort it was so loose. I talked to him after and he was adamant it was tightened as much as is usually necessary on any machine. Apparently other owners of this specific model are having the same issue. So, this time I installed the longer filter, warmed the machine up for a good 45 minutes, babied it down the driveway to get utf circulating, and retightened the filter while it was warm. Snowed fair bit overnight, so we'll see what happens this morning on start-up. Apparently the larger filter should decrease differential pressure and prevent a blow out. Not my understanding of hydraulics, but I'm not a mechanic. I've changed a few filters in my time, on many different vehicles and machines, never experienced anything like this. I don't know why it would be a problem specific to the cab models as they have the same engine etc as the non-cab. Beats me...





Quinn the Eskimo said:


> From what I understand, the cab option on the CX2510 is a factory installed only option. The whole floor, fenders, etc are different. And no ROPs; it's built into the cab on all four corners. But otherwise, I can't imagine why anything relating to drive train, filters, et al would be any different? I mean, if there were differences like that, wouldn't it be called a different model and not just the cab version? Anyway, put the new sized filter on yesterday, warmed it up, retightened the filter and put it to bed. Fired it up this morning and let it warm up at idle for over half an hour, then increased RPMs by a couple hundred and let it sit for another half hour. At a lower than usual RPM I ploughed my driveway then tightened the filter just a very small amount more. I painted witness marks after initial install yesterday and I got only a very small amount more of rotation on it. Basically it's as tight as I can get it. I ploughed the rest of the neighborhood, and so the fluids were really warm, and tried to tighten the filter more but couldn't get anything more out of it. No leaks, so I guess I'll put a bucket under it when starting cold for the foreseeable future. Not why I spent this kind of money on a new machine...
> Really hoping to hear from another CX2510 owner.


I had the exact same problem on a 2022 CX1025hst cab model. When cold it would dump out LOTS of hydraulic fluid after the 50 hr service. I whent to my dealer thinking it was a defective filter. The service manager told me it is a known problem with the HST itself causing over 200 PSI and actually pushing the hydraulic fluid past the seal or blowing the seal out! I took it in and they did a hydraulic pressure test and it is 3 times higher than it should be. It is apparently a defective seal in the transmission itself and the only way to fix it is to replace the whole HST.
They have already replaced 3 HSTs on CX1025 CAB tractors all under 100 hr after the first filter change. The filter from the factory was a different filter than the new replacement filter with a different seal and it was VERY tight and painted on. You should get a hydraulic pressure test done you probably need new a new HST. My dealer has ordered a new transmission for my tractor that is on back order.
Reply Quote


----------



## True North Tech (18 d ago)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Not a dumb question. Some of the filters were installed at around freezing, some were installed in cool but not freezing weather. A few were installed, warmed the tractor up to operating temp at idle, then retightened. The last one was installed by a HD mechanic the dealership sent out; he isn't an employee, but has his own truck repair shop and does this for a living, unlike me. The filter he installed lasted a couple weeks at around freezing and just below. Cold start at idle, 15 seconds, splat. When I took it off, it required no effort it was so loose. I talked to him after and he was adamant it was tightened as much as is usually necessary on any machine. Apparently other owners of this specific model are having the same issue. So, this time I installed the longer filter, warmed the machine up for a good 45 minutes, babied it down the driveway to get utf circulating, and retightened the filter while it was warm. Snowed fair bit overnight, so we'll see what happens this morning on start-up. Apparently the larger filter should decrease differential pressure and prevent a blow out. Not my understanding of hydraulics, but I'm not a mechanic. I've changed a few filters in my time, on many different vehicles and machines, never experienced anything like this. I don't know why it would be a problem specific to the cab models as they have the same engine etc as the non-cab. Beats me...


I had the exact same problem on a 2022 CX1025hst cab model. When cold it would dump out LOTS of hydraulic fluid after the 50 hr service. I whent to my dealer thinking it was a defective filter. The service manager told me it is a known problem with the HST itself causing over 200 PSI and actually pushing the hydraulic fluid past the seal or blowing the seal out! I took it in and they did a hydraulic pressure test and it is 3 times higher than it should be. It is apparently a defective seal in the transmission itself and the only way to fix it is to replace the whole HST.
They have already replaced 3 HSTs on CX1025 CAB tractors all under 100 hr after the first filter change. The filter from the factory was a different filter than the new replacement filter with a different seal and it was VERY tight and painted on. You should get a hydraulic pressure test done you probably need new a new HST. My dealer has ordered a new transmission for my tractor that is on back order.
Reply Quote


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

True North Tech said:


> I had the exact same problem on a 2022 CX1025hst cab model. When cold it would dump out LOTS of hydraulic fluid after the 50 hr service. I whent to my dealer thinking it was a defective filter. The service manager told me it is a known problem with the HST itself causing over 200 PSI and actually pushing the hydraulic fluid past the seal or blowing the seal out! I took it in and they did a hydraulic pressure test and it is 3 times higher than it should be. It is apparently a defective seal in the transmission itself and the only way to fix it is to replace the whole HST.
> They have already replaced 3 HSTs on CX1025 CAB tractors all under 100 hr after the first filter change. The filter from the factory was a different filter than the new replacement filter with a different seal and it was VERY tight and painted on. You should get a hydraulic pressure test done you probably need new a new HST. My dealer has ordered a new transmission for my tractor that is on back order.
> Reply Quote


Yikes!
I contacted Kioti Customer Relations after I found out that the problem wasn't specific to my tractor and was given the brush-off and told to contact my dealer.
Not impressed; I guess 'Customer Relations' is just a name.
I will be contacting my dealer regarding this. But if it's a problem with the CX2510 HST Cab, why wouldn't Kioti issue a service bulletin or a recall? I mean, aside from being greedy and not wanting to spend the money to actually look after customers that paid a lot of money for these tractors.
I spent $50k on this machine so that I wouldn't have to deal with old, used equipment problems. This brand new machine has been more of a problem than any tractor I've owned, or that my father owned, or anyone else I've ever known and we all had 8Ns etc., etc. .
I appreciate the info on this.
Cheers!


----------



## True North Tech (18 d ago)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Yikes!
> I contacted Kioti Customer Relations after I found out that the problem wasn't specific to my tractor and was given the brush-off and told to contact my dealer.
> Not impressed; I guess 'Customer Relations' is just a name.
> I will be contacting my dealer regarding this. But if it's a problem with the CX2510 HST Cab, why wouldn't Kioti issue a service bulletin or a recall? I mean, aside from being greedy and not wanting to spend the money to actually look after customers that paid a lot of money for these tractors.
> ...


My dealer now says Kioti are only going to replace the filter with the original factory filter with the solid flat seal. He says that is B.S. because it is just a bandaid and doesn't fix the problem of the PSI being WAY to high at the filter due to a defective seal in the HST itself. I now wonder what happens when the HST let's go after the warranty is up🤨 I had a Kubota L4400 in the past and Kubota fixed any warranty issues when needed no questions asked. Kioti seems to not want to come good for warranty repairs. I guess that's why they are less expensive. Kioti do make a great product! I have bought 3 tractors and a zero-turn-mower in the last few years and like all of them they just don't seem to stand behind them or their dealers. I just compared the BBB ratings and complaints for Kubota and Kioti it became very clear Kioti don't care or take responsibility to fix warranty issues in a timely manner. Time to reconsider brand choice!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

Outrageous. Yes, the alternative filter is merely a bandaid. I spoke with my dealer last week. His plan is to speak to his area rep for Kioti when he comes to town in the near future. I brought up the same point: what happens after warranty? The hst is obviously not designed to operate at these pressures and longevity and reliability are an issue. My dealer said’Oh, you’ve got six more years of warranty’. Considering tractors are designed and expected to last generations, I was somewhat taken aback by this indifference. I’ll see what he says after he speaks with his Kioti rep, but you may be right about looking at another brand. Kioti Customer Relations certainly wasn’t of any help, either. Time to inundate the internet with negative reviews and comments!


----------

